# Need Advice... Where Do I Fit?



## JLDuVall (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello All, 

I'll try to make this brief as possible and hope someone may have an answer or suggestion for me or at least set my nerves at ease. I have always been interested in the Masonry but did not know whom or how to find out more. I recently had my eyes opened to the process simply of course by asking a Mason. As a father, I would like to pave a better way for my children by examples of my own life and works, as I'll guess we all do. So far pretty simple right? Well here is where the dilema comes into place. Which path do I choose, GLofTX or MWPHGLoTX?  In Texas, as well as most of the south, it seems there is so much emphases on race or color. I am a non black man, who is also the father of, for all color focused society purposes, a young black man.  He will be 9 next month and it is an important part of my personal journey to insure a positive light for him as early as possible. For me personally I think I would feel most comfortable in MWPHGLoTX, however I do worry that I would not be accepted based on color. At the same time I may be readily accepted by the GLofTX but what happens when my son reaches his time of application?... Honestly I may be over thinking the whole situation, but any suggestions are welcome. Thank You


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 3, 2012)

The beautiful thing about Masonry is that the external makes no difference. We are looking for the internal qualifications. My suggestion is to check both of them out. See which fits you better. Go to the Lodges in your area and get to know the Brothers there. They will get to know you and you can see which might fit you better. The great thing is that no matter where you go, whether MWPHGLoT or GLoT, you will be accepted and will receive a rich, meaningful experience. You cannot go wrong either way.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hmm, tricky issue indeed and I see both sides of your dilemma. It really is where YOU would be most comfortable I'd say. I know you want to pave the way for your son, but Masonry will be for you too and you should consider that. I'm sure you want to pick a lodge where you will both feel welcome as in 9 or so years, you'd want to be able to share the experience. I suppose you could visit both lodges and talk to the members about it and see what their input is. Also I'm sure other forum members will have better insight on this.


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 3, 2012)

I would get to know members of both Grand Lodges, go to open events. Take your son with you. Use your gut and your heart as lodestones for which path you wish to follow. Neither will be the wrong choice.


----------



## kosei (Dec 4, 2012)

The awesome thing is that you are considering two regular bodies of Freemasonry. If you do not understand what I mean by regular then research regularity in freemasonry. I think you have some great suggestions above by reaching out and visiting with both grand bodies and that visitation should include your family. After all it is a brotherhood and in order to be brothers we must become family and our familes will become family so there thoughts and feelings about the craft should influence the decision you decide to make. Keep us updated with what you decide to do and good luck in your journey.


----------



## JLDuVall (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you all for the advice and suggestions. I guess the next step is really as simple as the first and it boils down to just visiting the lodges, talking, and finding the right fit for my family. I think that may have been a big part of my hesitation, just uneducated as to how open or inclusive it would be to the family. So again thank you all for the insight and really helping me get past allot of fear of the unknown per say. I'm looking forward to the next steps and will certainly keep you posted.


----------



## youngblood2002 (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree with the information you have received from the other brothers. I would like to add that our children learn from and emulate the examples we as adults live before them. As you begin your journey and apply what you learn through freemasonry this will be passed down to your son. When he becomes of age he will be able to make the same quality decision for himself that you are making now...


----------



## Brent Heilman (Dec 4, 2012)

JLDuVall said:


> Thank you all for the advice and suggestions. I guess the next step is really as simple as the first and it boils down to just visiting the lodges, talking, and finding the right fit for my family. I think that may have been a big part of my hesitation, just uneducated as to how open or inclusive it would be to the family. So again thank you all for the insight and really helping me get past allot of fear of the unknown per say. I'm looking forward to the next steps and will certainly keep you posted.




Family, you will find out is a big part of the Fraternity. If it wasn't for them we wouldn't be able to do the things we do. They have to be a part of it for you to be a part. You will hear that nothing about the Fraternity is to intrude upon your family. They come first. Keep us posted on your journey, we look forward to hearing about your progress.


----------



## Txmason (Dec 4, 2012)

I would suggest mainstream


----------



## bupton52 (Dec 6, 2012)

Txmason said:


> I would suggest mainstream



Why exactly would that be your suggestion, if I may ask? As a member of one of the two regular jurisdictions in our great state of Texas, I make it a point to offer BOTH GLs as options for men seeking admission because there is a ton of history in both organizations and I would be proud to be a member of either one. Fortunately for the profane, there is more than one option for membership in each state just in case they don't like something that they see.


----------



## OKGRSEC (Dec 6, 2012)

For a man with a son, he might also check into which has DeMolay chapters his son might join.


----------



## JLDuVall (Dec 7, 2012)

OKGRSEC, Thanks for pointing that out and yes that is something I've taken into great consideration. I've been given some information about a contact for the PHA Knights of Pythagoras in the area, from a PH Member. We'll be attending an event with his lodge this weekend and hopefully get a better feel for things. Really excited, anxious and honestly a little nervous. Wish me luck.


----------



## calo (Dec 25, 2012)

Find a lodge that meets your needs as a human being, not your epidermis. 
If your son wants to be a Mason, let him do the same when the time comes.


----------



## rpbrown (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree that you should visit lodges of both. A very good GLoT would be Mike H. Thomas in Dallas. They have members of all colors and get along very well together as well as with other lodges.


----------

